# To or not to be Numb...



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I went to the dermatologist the other day for her to take a couple of biopsies of my skin. She gave me a couple shots of a topical anesthetic. I think it was novacaine. I instally felt very woozy and light headed. My breathing became a bit more labored. I have had shots in the past. Pulling teeth, getting stitches and never had a problem.

Has anyone else had a reaction like this? She said my blood sugar probably dropped because I hadn't eaten breakfast. I have never had this reaction before. I have found that I don't handle alcohol well anymore. I can't metabolize it. I also don't wake up well from surgery. It takes me a while to feel like my breathing is normal and not very labored, like I have to make myself breath once I am awake and aware.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

No, and I just had local a week ago to take off a couple of skin cancers. No reaction. Yet, give me a glass a wine or an ice cream and I am passed out


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

I worked in a local dermatology office for 3 years. Oftentimes they use lidocaine with epinepherine cuz it speeds up your heart rate a little and allows the drug to work faster/better than plain old lidocaine. Maybe that's what caused the reaction?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I have Lidocaine and other topical anesthetics whenever I have Synvisc injections [for Osteoarthritis] and have never had that kind of reaction. However I remember many years ago getting an injection of Xylocaine [spelling?] in my dentist's office and my heart was beating so fast they almost called an ambulance.

It's always possible that not having eaten could have contributed to the problem, I suppose.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I specifically told me dentist before a root canal NO EPINEPHERINE mixed with the novacaine for that very same reason. He told me the epi helps keep you numb a little longer, probably by constricting blood vessles.


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

That's true Nasdaqphil is does constrict the blood vessels to a degree.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Does epinepherine affect someone with Hashi's or other thyroid issue in a negative way? I do have skin cancer and they will be doing MOHS surgery on me soon. I don't want to feel the same way again. Before they diagnosed me with Hashi's one of the many specialist that I got referred to because I was diagnosed with idiopathic urticaria for the hives and anxiety disorder for the other symptoms I was having gave me an epi-pen because they thought I was having allergic reactions. I stabbed myself with one of those on 3 different occasions. Talk about feeling cracked out. It made all the symptoms I was having feel worse and it wasn't even needed. When I found out I was mad let me tell you. That stuff is terrible for you if you don't need it. I certainly hope it has not damaged me permanently.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Definitely sounds like the epinephrine to me as well. Just make sure you tell them anytime they want to use lidocaine with epi in it again.


----------

